# The Land That Halloween Forgot



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*It's good to hear there are those keeping the spirit of Halloween alive  on the other side of the pond. I hope you have a very Happy Halloween....take care  H1

P.S. And I hope you find that "missing" candy*.


----------

